#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Συγκοινωνιακά >  > > >  >  > Κυκλοφοριακά >  > > >  >  >  Οι θέσεις του Συλλόγου Ελλήνων Συγκοινωνιολόγων (ΣΕΣ)

## Xάρης

*ΕΔΩ* μπορείτε να διαβάσετε τις θέσεις του Συλλόγου Ελλήνων Συγκοινωνιολόγων (ΣΕΣ).

Ενδιαφέρον για τους Θεσσαλονικείς έχει το παρακάτω:
*Θέσεις του ΣΕΣ για το Συγκοινωνιακό Σύστημα της Θεσσαλονίκης- Μάρτιος 2008.*

----------

